# Toshiba TekBright Photoframe switching itself off



## lachie (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I've just spent the past couple of hours uploading photos to my new photo frame from my laptop (Dell Vostro 1500 running XP) which was fine.
I can see the photos there when I scroll through them and I then selected (i.e. ticked) them for the slideshow. 

The problem is that when I go to run the slideshow the unit powers down and switches itself off after ony a few seconds.
This also happens when in photo (static photo on display) mode.

I have tried various powerpoints that are all providing power to other devices so I know the supply is not a problem and have checked the connection many times with the unit itself.

Has anyone had this happen or have any ideas on what is causing this?

It's bugging me!

Thanks L

PS I'm in Oz in case you want to know what country to determine mains power supply.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

lachie,
welcome to tech support guy,
.
have you READ the manual that accompanied the unit?
.
isn't there a 'setting' in the menu that determines the 'on' time,
before switching it to standby / off?


----------



## lachie (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks - I don't have the manual anymore but the problem seems to have sorted itself out... one of those ghost in the machine deals I guess!

Thanks for looking into it and getting back to me though!

If it happens again I'll try your suggestion/track down a manual.

Cheers

Lachie.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

going by this, i take it you got this with your dell,
Manufacturer Part : PA3637K-1ETC | Dell Part : A2009115
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1&sku=A2009115
.
so the manual should be in with all the other dell manuals,
maybe even on a cd


----------

